# Battery Charger Test



## seapuppy (Apr 8, 2000)

I have a Guest 2610 duel bank, 10 Amp charger which I would like to test to see if it is working properly. The batteries are not being fully charged. What is the best method to test this unit? Does anyone have specs for this unit showing voltage output? I assume that the output voltage changes based on the state of battery charge.

Kirby (Skipper Uff Da, Ericson 32)


----------



## p32 (Sep 22, 2004)

In addition to testing the charger, check all the connections from the charger to the batteries. Make sure they are all clean, bright, and tight. Include all the grounding wires in your check. I had a similar issue where my charger was charging one bank fine, the other bank was always low. Ended up being a loose connection.

If you have a good digital voltmeter test the voltage at charger output. Then check the voltage at the battery. If they differ, you have resistance in your circuit that will cause undercharging. An analog meter is not sufficiently accurate for this test.

I would also strongly recommend Calder''s "Boatowner''s Mechanical & Electrical Manual: How to Maintain, Repair, and Improve Your Boat''s Essential Systems". That book and a good digital multimeter will enable you to troubleshoot most electrical issues on a boat.

Brian


----------



## robotengineeR (Nov 19, 2004)

Testing a battery charger may be a bit tricky without known battery quality or specific testing equipment (current rate recorder) I suggest discharging the batteries to a known low voltage level (say 10-11 volts) and applying the charger to the terminals while watching the current delivery, voltage and time by using an inline ammeter or the meter on the charger. Current should tail off as battery voltage increases.
FInal voltage should be ~12.8-13.4. Obviously, if this is achieved, then the charger is OK. Sulfation, battery damage or poor electrolyte will,obviously interfere with proper performance.


----------

